# synarel sins...



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,

I should know this by now, but I was wondering whether there was any contingency within the synarel bottle to provide any more doses than the standard 30 or 60. I was warned previously by pharmacists to count the dose, and not rely on whether the bottle seemed to contain more medication, however is this really the case?  My reason for asking is that I need to extract a few more sniffs from my current bottle to last me until Monday, as I'm waiting on another prescription to arrive.

Many thanks,

roze x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have found from previous patient experience that a standard bottle will have a few more doses in it as long as you have wasted too often by spraying into the air to check there is some still left!!!!


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks, Ruth, this is helpful.

Regards

roze


----------

